# Surf Club - Adults Only Pool



## RandR (Sep 4, 2010)

The new Serenity Pool is scheduled to open tomorrow.  Although that is what they told us everyday this week.  It is going to be for people 21 and over.  There looks to be around 75 - 80 lounges with the vast majority of them being under umbrellas or lounges with canopies.  It looks good and is a nice addition.


----------



## caterina25 (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't wait to use it in February.Maybe I could get up 6:15 AM instead of 6:00 AM to get a seat!


----------



## kedler (Sep 5, 2010)

paulaf52 said:


> Can't wait to use it in February.Maybe I could get up 6:15 AM instead of 6:00 AM to get a seat!


I'm at the Surf Club too and hoping the pool really WILL open tomorrow as it is our last full day here. I was told they were waiting for the inspection today and as soon as that was done they would open it. 

I agree it looks very nice and we were glad to see the 21 and up on the Serenity Pool as I'd like a space were my teens can't drive me crazy!


----------



## qlaval (Sep 5, 2010)

Almost ready pic....


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the picture - it looks very nice!
Is that near the Hadicurari Restaurant? That seems to be what the yellow building is and the very big old tree???


----------



## RandR (Sep 5, 2010)

qlaval said:


> Almost ready pic....



Looks like you are staying a few floors above us.  We have almost the same view.



GrayFal said:


> Thanks for the picture - it looks very nice!
> Is that near the Hadicurari Restaurant? That seems to be what the yellow building is and the very big old tree???



Yep, right near Hadicurari.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Great Photo!*

[/B]






[/QUOTE]

Can you please take some more photos around the new pool from your unit. I am having  such a hard time placing this pool in perspective with the Aruba Surf Club property.

A few photos of the surrounding new pool area will help me put this in perspective.

By the way if you need any photos of Marriott Canyon Villas, I will gladly return the favor. I am currently at MCV on the 3rd floor facing the golf course.


----------



## m61376 (Sep 5, 2010)

So did it actually open? What did they do on the side edges, because it seemed like quite a drop. They made a two level seating area, so the upper lounges could look clear across the beach to the ocean.

The specs call for 90 additional chaises. It seemed like very classy planning. It also looked like they were going to have some lounges in a shallow recess in the pool; is that the case?

As for location- it is behind the swings on the beach, on the other side of the walkway, by the front of the Lighthouse Tower but perpendicular to it, just beachside to the round hot tub that is adjacent to the Lighthouse Tower.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 5, 2010)

m61376 said:


> As for location- it is behind the swings on the beach, on the other side of the walkway, by the front of the Lighthouse Tower but perpendicular to it, just beachside to the round hot tub that is adjacent to the Lighthouse Tower.



yup.

Billy, if you were sitting at the swim up bar   and looked out toward  the beach and the fishermans dock, the new pool would be on the left. The yellow building u see at the top of the pictures is the Hadicurari Restaurant with the fisherman association office on the second floor.
The road at the top of the photo seperates the Marriott property from Moomba....
The picture was taken from from the first Marriott building nearest the water facing south toward the Holiday Inn, town and the airport ....got it???


----------



## qlaval (Sep 5, 2010)

To *RandR* & *billymach4*,

I would like that but I'm presently in Montreal....
This is just the latest pic I could find on... _tripadvisor_....


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 5, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> yup.
> 
> Billy, if you were sitting at the swim up bar   and looked out toward  the beach and the fishermans dock, the new pool would be on the left. The yellow building u see at the top of the pictures is the Hadicurari Restaurant with the fisherman association office on the second floor.
> The road at the top of the photo seperates the Marriott property from Moomba....
> The picture was taken from from the first Marriott building nearest the water facing south toward the Holiday Inn, town and the airport ....got it???



Still hard to place. I need to review some of my old photos for sure!

Thanks Pat


Anyone need any fresh photos of MCV while I am here?


----------



## RandR (Sep 5, 2010)

m61376 said:


> So did it actually open? What did they do on the side edges, because it seemed like quite a drop. They made a two level seating area, so the upper lounges could look clear across the beach to the ocean.
> 
> The specs call for 90 additional chaises. It seemed like very classy planning. It also looked like they were going to have some lounges in a shallow recess in the pool; is that the case?
> 
> As for location- it is behind the swings on the beach, on the other side of the walkway, by the front of the Lighthouse Tower but perpendicular to it, just beachside to the round hot tub that is adjacent to the Lighthouse Tower.



It did open today.  They had a ribbon cutting ceremony and champagne.  90 schaises could be correct as I was just giving a ballpark number.  I will try and post a couple of pictures tomorrow when I get a chance.  Very nicely done.


----------



## RandR (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's the picture.  Sorry, I don't know how to make it bigger.


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like they all the chairs have tags on them.  Just kidding - I keep seeing people say they have to get up at 6 a.m. to reserve a chair. I always go in Jan or Feb. and have found chairs at pool and beach when I roll out of bed at 9 a.m. Nice to have an adult pool addition for when we travel without our daughter. Thanks for sharing picture!


----------



## qlaval (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's the latest pics available...


----------



## gores95 (Sep 7, 2010)

qlaval said:


> Here's the latest pics available...



Thanks for the beautiful pics.  It looks really classy and nice.  Can't wait to see it in person in Easter 2011!


----------



## RandR (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks, much better pictures than mine.  The pool is nice.  Around almost the entire perimeter is a "bench".  It allows a person to sit while still being partially in the pool.


----------



## gwhamm (Sep 7, 2010)

*There at Thanksgiving!*

These pictures look great.  Hopefully it will aleviate some of the problems there.  We will be making our first trip to Aruba and will be at the Surf Club at Thanksgiving.  Looking forward to this.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll be there(Surf Club) in two weeks. New pool looks nice. First time to Aruba,can't wait.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Sep 8, 2010)

For those that are there, how are they keeping this a 'ADULT ONLY' pool?  Is someone from security sticking around to make sure that kids don't go in?  Are they letting young teens in there, or really keeping it ADULT?  What are the guidelines for the pool?

It kind of looks like the guy in the red hat at the far end has a little kid in front of him, but it is hard to see. In the pictures above.

Thanks.
BT


----------



## kedler (Sep 8, 2010)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> For those that are there, how are they keeping this a 'ADULT ONLY' pool?  Is someone from security sticking around to make sure that kids don't go in?  Are they letting young teens in there, or really keeping it ADULT?  What are the guidelines for the pool?
> 
> It kind of looks like the guy in the red hat at the far end has a little kid in front of him, but it is hard to see. In the pictures above.
> 
> ...


There were security guards around politely enforcing the rules - including the no floats allowed rule - when we left on Labor Day. I have pictures too but I haven't downloaded them from the camera yet. 

It is very nice and less noisy than the other pools.


----------



## wegottago (Sep 9, 2010)

How deep is the pool?


----------



## RandR (Sep 9, 2010)

If memory serves me correctly, it was 4 and 5 feet.


----------



## bobbornstein (Sep 10, 2010)

*A "before" picture from 7/29/10*

What a difference a few weeks makes


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Sep 13, 2010)

Photos taken ealy morning, a couple of days after the pool opened.  We used it all week, it was nice and quiet.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------

